# beetle spin destroyers



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

well, i was suppose to be a part of this trip but had a chance to work so i had to go work. brother and wl loaded up this morning and left out for the delta and hit some hot spots. they bought 200 crickets and 4 dozen minnows. they have i believe 58 stud crappie, bull bream, and shell cracker with some small peter bass mixed in. they said that they threw back 4 or 5 times as much as they kept. most fish were caught on jigs or beetle spins. man these are gonna be good. the shoe in the pic is a size 13.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dayum! That's a slaughter ... and a helluva fish fry.


----------



## huntingjoel (Apr 4, 2010)

NICE CATCH!!!...SO WHENS THE FISH FRY LOL


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah I just had crappie fried for the first time! It shutsout catfish in a heartbeat. I compare it to flounder which is my favorite.


----------



## Currhunter (Feb 15, 2010)

That was some of the most fun I have had in a long time. I'm ready to get up there and do it again.


----------

